# new entry way cabinet



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

From your post I cant tell if the piece is already finished now or not. Is it? and is it stained wood with a finish on it? 

Just giving some thought to this, what would be most practical? As a recycle bin and shoe holder I am not so sure a painted finish that could get dirty and or nicked up is your best choice. A stained wood finish with a good coat or two of poly on it would show much less dirt and with stand much more cleaning. 

If the piece is already finished maybe doing a distress paint finish on it would be a good choice.

Can you take of pic of the piece and where it will go????? Could give more ideas.


----------

